# having a hard time finding a good judo school



## jwmims (Aug 12, 2013)

After months researching differnt styles and going to visit MA schools,I know i want to learn judo.The few schools judo schools i have visited are way over a $100 a month for 2 days a week for a hour each.One school had a belt fee of $80
and you test every 3 months for a new strip on your belt,black black test is $250.Another schools had mostly all teens and were just not serious at all,alot of playing around and the head teacher did no teaching at all.What has happened to MA schools in the last 20 years?Back then i never heard of contracts or belt testing fees.My next judo school to visit i hope is what i am looking for not too far of a drive,it is traditional judo,train only one hour a week,cost is $50 a month ,no contract,mostly all adults.I am just not sure how much i will learn doing one hour a week.About 6 months ago i took a few months of Japanesse karate,loved it,but could not afford the cost of it and all the extra gear i would have to buy from the school.i am in my late 40s and did most all my MA training in the mid 80s,and did boxing my last 2 years in high school,i stiil workout on heavy bag alot ,so i think i have ok striking skills,thas why i want to learn judo so bad,i have no grappling skill at all,throws and takedowns,joint locks and chokes and some ground skills i would love to learn.
My son is into BJJ i watch him train and there is no way i could do that style at least in his school,very hardcore.Anyone  got any advice?I am in the south DFW texas area.Know any good teaches in my area?or bad ones? feel free to pm me
thanks,
james


----------



## frank raud (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.texasjudo.org/clubs.html  Don't know any clubs in your area, but this would be a good place to start.


----------



## scottcatchot (Aug 14, 2013)

I study Judo through a great organization, Yawara Judo Association. The fees are very reasonable and it is great quality Judo. I practice in Palestine tx, but there is another Yawara  school in Saginaw. We drive up and workout with them from time to time great group. If it is close to you you may want to check it out. Website is www.yawarajudo.com  contact info is under the dojo page. Hope you find a good match


----------



## jwmims (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks for the info on the school,but it is 45 miles from me.


----------



## scottcatchot (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah the DFW area covers a lot of territory. Hope you find something you like.


----------

